# Freeride Touren/ Strecken!!! Allgäu



## freeride20 (2. Oktober 2007)

hallo jungs, 

da ich nächste woche urlaub habe und natürlich nur biken will bin ich auf der suche nach ein paar neuen trails????

bin in richtung freeride downhill schon lange unterwegs und weis auch sehr sehr geile trails, aber nur im kleinwalsertal kenn ich mich mit freeriden net so aus?? 

könnt ihr mir helfen?!?! 
währ echt super wenn ihr mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen könnt!!!

danke und rock and ride......


----------



## TFR (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi 

Wo genau im Allgäu machste denn Urlaub? 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride20 (3. Oktober 2007)

ja ich komme aus sonthofen und kenn natürlich auch richtig geile spots....

nur im kleinwalsertal da kenn ich mich net sooo aus 

weist du was???


----------



## TFR (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi 

Sorry leider nich, hab das mit dem Kleinwalsertal überlesen *schäm
Hab grad bei Googleearth geschaut doch an dem Fleck kann man nicht weit genug rein Zoomen um was zu erkennen.
Das Gebiet schaut trotzdem relativ spaßig aus  ich denk da wirst du schon was finden  

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## radlsepp (28. Januar 2009)

im kleinwalsertal gibt es den kanzelwand-kuhgehrenalpe-mittelberg trail, ist echt fett... bilder gibts auf meiner seite.

du kennst dich in sonthofen aus?
gibts da au so coole trails, mit min. 600hm? die fett zu fahren sind?
vll kannst ja mal antworten...


----------



## G-ZERO FX (21. Februar 2009)

So hallo erstmal,

ich habe das Glück das nächste halbe Jahr vorrassichtlich in Oberstdorf zu verbringen.

Leider, habe ich hier keinerlei Kontakte zu gleichgesinnten. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich diesen Thread dazu missbrauchen könnte um erstens ein paar nette leute zum Fahren zu finden und zweitens ein paar Trails aus der Gegend kennen zu lernen.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich FR Touren und bin auch häufiger in Bikeparks anzutreffen.

Da ich selbst zZ das Rad nicht ruhen lassen kann, bin ich die letzten Tage schon viel unterwegs gewesen. (zB Wallraffweg - Oytal)
Also falls wer Lust hat mich mal auf einer Tour in bizzarer Winterlandschaft zu  begleiten (oder einzuladen) würds mich echt freuen.

Ansonsten postet mal fleißig flowige Abfahrten im Südlichen Allgäubereich

Gruß
Marco


----------



## BIKETIFF (22. Februar 2009)

fahrt mal an den bregenzer hausberg! geile aussicht und straße zum shuttlen. zwei empfehlenswerte abfahrten (1x wanderweg > dh für radfahrer eigtl. gesperrt, dürften aber wenige unterwegs sein  und 1x freeride mit waldautobahn anliegern im oberen teil, parkplatz am anfang zum auschecken. da ist alles dabei. ende ist wieder unten in bregenz an der eisenbahnstrekce, wo das auto dann wieder wartet ) echt zu empfehlen!


----------



## luckshotbot (23. Februar 2009)

@ g-zero Bis wann bist du in Oberstdorf? ab September wohne ich 9 Monate am Christlesee, also auch in Oberstdorf.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (23. Februar 2009)

schade... da werde ich nicht mehr fest in Oberstdorf wohnen. Bin dann jedoch trotzdem ab und an mal im Allgäu. 

Dann sind wir ja schon zwei die darauf hoffen das der Thread uns einiges an Trails liefert.

Gruß


----------



## daschwob (24. Februar 2009)

sers,
die Bikeparks Oberammergau und Bad Hindelang sind doch 
von Euch aus auch gut erreichbar!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (24. Februar 2009)

ist mir zwar nicht neu, aber trotzdem danke...
Interessant wären Tourenvorschläge, oder eben Abfahrten jeglicher Schwierigkeitsstufe (von flowig bis verblockt). Vll auch mit Gondelschuttle, muss aber nicht

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFR (24. Februar 2009)

Servus,

Bist auch an Allmountain - Endurotouren interessiert? 
Werd dieses Jahr des Öfteren in dem Wald bei Kempten, Buchenberg... unterweg sein. 
Wenn du oder sonst wer interesse hast/hat könnts ja bescheid geben  
Sind ca. 2 - 4 je nach Bock 

Da gibts auch noch ein paar Touren.
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/laender/view/8/bayern

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## Ramboline (13. März 2009)

Servus!!

Wohne seit bald nem halben Jahr in Niedersonthofen und war logischerweise bis jetzt mit Ski und Board gut bedient aber langsam kotzt mich der Schnee nur noch an! Ich hab leider keinen blassen was Trails anbelangt und wollt mal fragen wer sich meiner erbarmt und die Tage wenns wieder weniger Schnee hat mal ne Runde heitzen gehn will. Ich bin so Enduro/Freeride mäßig am Start. Für ne Handynummer bitte PN. Sonst bekomm ich morgen mein Dirtbike wieder also auch da kann man was machen. Danke schonmal!! 

Cheers


----------



## luckshotbot (13. März 2009)

Würde mit dir ne Runde fahren.. Ich kenn in der Gegend um Kempten nur den Sonneckgrat als Trail der sich halbwegs lohnt. Start wäre da ab Buchenberg, oder besser noch Rechtis. Man kommt dann in Kleinweiler raus. Ist nicht schwierig der Trail..aber immer ganz lustig gewesen bisher
@TFR.. da zeig ich Interesse.. wo fahrt ihr so?


----------



## Ramboline (14. März 2009)

Turbo danke für die Antwort aber ich habs jetzt nemme länger ausgehalten und erstmal mein Rad zerlegt. Das kommt jetzt in den Bikemarkt und dann sehn wir weiter...
Somit werd ich mich wohl mal in frühestens zwei Wochen wieder melden. Hab euch aber vorsichtshalber mal PNs mit Handynr dagelassen.


----------



## luckshotbot (14. März 2009)

Was wirds denn für ein neuer Hobel?


----------



## Ramboline (15. März 2009)

Tja....       ich glaub ein SX Trail aber so genau weiß das noch keiner...

Bin hald ziemlich unentschlossen weil ich eher wieder die härtere Gangart einschlagen wollte aber mir dann wieder die Kohle fehlt mir noch nen Tourer aufzubauen. Ich glaub eben auch das ich hier im OA nen reinrassigen DH Boliden nicht wirklich nutzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFR (15. März 2009)

Namd,

Wenn du mal n 08er SX Trail probefahren willst, kannst ja bescheid geben.
Ist allerdings grad eine 888er verbaut da ich meine Totem grad zerlegt hab und auf Teile warte... -.-" 

N 09er Modell haben wir derzeit im Laden aufgebaut gefällt mir persönlich aber garnich vom Fahrverhalten... 
Alternativen gibt es ja auch genug hast dir das neue Giant Reign X schon angeschaut? 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## luckshotbot (15. März 2009)

Also ich komm mit meinem Nortshore im Allgäu gut zurecht. Habs letztes Jahr über die Alpen getreten und werde das auch wieder machen.


----------



## TFR (16. März 2009)

Namd,

Ja, das Ghost Northshore hat mich auch schon immer gereizt, ein geiles Gerät wenn die richtigen Teile verbaut sind  
Hatten das alte in schwarz und das 07er Modell im Laden bin ich mal probegefahren geht richtig gut vorallem für Bunnyhop  

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## TFR (16. März 2009)

luckshotbot schrieb:


> Würde mit dir ne Runde fahren.. Ich kenn in der Gegend um Kempten nur den Sonneckgrat als Trail der sich halbwegs lohnt. Start wäre da ab Buchenberg, oder besser noch Rechtis. Man kommt dann in Kleinweiler raus. Ist nicht schwierig der Trail..aber immer ganz lustig gewesen bisher
> @TFR.. da zeig ich Interesse.. wo fahrt ihr so?



Namd  luckshotbot,

Den Trail kenn ich noch nich können den ja mal zusammen Fahren! mit welchem Radl bist du unterwegs also auch gewichtstechnisch?

Als wir das letzte Mal, in dem Wald bei Buchenberg gefahren sind, waren wir etwas länger unterwegs, um die 7h   
Das war eine Tour sag ich dir  sind beim Eschacher Weiher losgefahren und haben den Schwarzen Grat gesucht... auch gefunden aber danach richtung Isny auf z.T. richtig krassen Trails fast unfahrbar  
in Isny angekommen erstma ne Pizza gefuttert  und dann wieder zurück,
man waren das lange und steile Anstiege! das war ne heftige Tour  
Werd ich dieses Jahr auf jeden wiederholen vllt aber ein paar Strecken auslassen 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## luckshotbot (16. März 2009)

Gewichtstechnisch? An sinnvollen Bikes hab ich nur das Northshore.. bitte nicht steinigen, mit 3 Kettenblättern. Ein billiges cc Fully mit zu langer Gabel hab ich noch als Gerät zum rumfahren.
Gute Trails von Buchenberg nach Isny.. da bin ich dabei


----------



## TFR (16. März 2009)

Gut dann nehm ich dann auch das Sx Trail, bis dahin hab ich dann auch endlich meine Totem fertig  oder doch das Fusion Freak   mal schaun ^^


----------



## Ramboline (17. März 2009)

Danke fürs Angebot aber bin grad schon wieder umgeschwenkt auf n Scott Nitrous (hier aus dem Bikemarkt) da ich leiiiiider im Moment als Studi arg aufs Geld schauen muss und das SX-Trail nur im sonst sehr begehrten türkis in Frage käme  somit zu teuer.
Freu mich jedenfalls schon sehr mich endlich wieder mit Gleichgesinnten zu treffen und heitzen zu gehn
so long ich halt euch auf dem laufenden....


----------



## nuts (20. März 2009)

also ich bin ab Juli auch in und um Oberstdorf auf Trailsuche... Die Walmendingerhorn-Bahn nimmt Bikes mit hoch?


----------



## bassrocker (20. März 2009)

Servus
Wohne in Sonthofen und fahre am Liebsten (abgesehen von Geiskopf, Oberammergau und Hindelang) am Grünten und am Mittag....
Grünten: entweder von Burgberg aus den Grüntenweg hoch zum Grüntenhaus (da geht es auch wieder runter) oder hinten rum über Kranzegg (kann man auch hochkurbeln wenn mann fit ist) rauf zur Grüntenhütte ......     dann abwärts oder wenn man noch Lust hat bis zum Sender rauf, dann hat mann 1000 Höhenmeter bergab, der Trail ist einfach der Hammer... teilweise schnell , teilweise ruppig und technisch, teilweise viel Flow.... In Burgberg angekommen zur Belohnung lecker Cappucino im Markthaus....                                   Auch bei Burgberg: der Weinbergstrail, über dem Steinbruch geht es los und dann ca200 HM runter nicht lang aber den fahren die wenigsten auf Anhieb ohne abzusteigen....
Am "Mittag", also Immenstadt:  Geht in Immenstadt mit der Seilbahn hoch, die Betreiber sind nett (die Bergwacht auch und hilft einem wenn nötig schnell ins Krankenhaus und kümmert sich ums bike, ich weiß das aus Erfahrung)Gibt auch halbtageskarten, usw.     von der Gipfelstation kann mann eine super geile und abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt zur Kapelle in Ettensberg machen, oder ab der Mittelstation eine kürzere teilweise recht steile, technische Abfahrt zurück zur Talstation (Direkt hinter dem Kiosk auf der Mittelstation geht es runter, immer abwärts über die Wiese, etwas unterhalb des Funkmasts dann weiter über treppen, Stufen usw.
Gibt noch einige andere Trails und einige garnichtmal so kleine (von der Gemeinde geduldete) Northshores aber die Findet mann alleine kaum.....
Probiert es aus, macht echt Laune... 
Ride hard, Greetz Chris


----------



## luckshotbot (20. März 2009)

Die Walmendingerhornbahn nimmt Biker nur in geführten Touren mit hoch. Soweit mein wissen dazu, selbst probiert hab ichs noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (20. März 2009)

habs schon selbst probiert an der walmedingerhornhbahn...wurde nicht mit hoch genommen, genau wie an der nebelhornbahn und an der fellhornbahn :-(. 

An der hörnerbahn nehmen sie jedoch mit und wie oben schon erwähnt am mittag. Beim letzteren ist echt ne sehr geile anspruchsvolle abfahrt.

Gruß


----------



## Ramboline (20. März 2009)

WOW langsam sind hier ja richtig Leute am Start! Könnte ein lustiger Sommer werden....
Was muss man in Immenstadt denn im Sommer so löhnen? Ist im Winter ja schon recht teuer.
An der Walmendingerhornbahn könnte ich mir das fast vorstellen weil die im Kleinwalsertal ja die Kooperation mit Rocky haben. Aber wenn du sagst du hast schon probiert....   glaube wir müssen da im Sommer mal alle gemeinsam auflaufen und dann nochmal fragen


----------



## G-ZERO FX (21. März 2009)

Ramboline schrieb:


> WOW langsam sind hier ja richtig Leute am Start! Könnte ein lustiger Sommer werden....



Das hoffe ich auch... 

Am Mittag kostet die einfache Auffahrt 8.


----------



## 1freezer (26. März 2009)

.


----------



## blackbird91 (28. März 2009)

hallo,

Meld ich mich auch mal ^^

ICh wohne in Öbergünzburg es gibt dort einen Trail der geht von Obergünzburg in das 7km entfernte Dorf Ronsberg durch den Wald. Viele Höhenmeter sind es nicht wirklich geht meistens geradeaus. Kann man aber auch mit viel speed fahren. Ist alles dabei von ruppig(viele Wurzeln) bis schnell und flowig. Ist zwar nur ein kleiner Trail, aber in der Kürze liegt die Würze .Von Ronsberg aus kann man dann über die Teufelsküche wieder nach Obergünzburg fahren. Teufelsküche so heißt der Wald. Dort gibt es sehr anspruchsvolle Wege mit verwurzelten Stellen und einige großen Steinen. Macht auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spaß und wenn man beide Trails fährt ist man auch 1,5h beschäftigt.
Wenn ich beide Trails wieder fahre mache ich mal ein paar Fotos.

MfG
Flo


----------



## blackbird91 (28. März 2009)

Hab ein paar Bilder von der Teufelsküche im INet gefunden...


----------



## kamikater (29. März 2009)

> es gibt dort einen Trail der geht von Obergünzburg in das 7km entfernte Dorf Ronsberg durch den Wald.



Meinst du den Weg durch den Liebenthanner Wald oder welchen Trail meinst du genau? Ist eine nette Gegend zu biken


----------



## blackbird91 (29. März 2009)

Jep genau den weg mein ich. Dillingerweg heißt der auch.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (29. März 2009)

ist`s da schon (halbweges) schneefrei? Würde gerne die Tage mir den Trail mal anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbird91 (29. März 2009)

Ja is schon recht gut schneefrei aber is halt noch teils extrem matschig....
Soll ja nächste woche warm und gutes wetter werden. Ich denk zum wochenende kann man da schon gut fahren

MfG


----------



## luckshotbot (29. März 2009)

Da wär ich doch glatt dabei.


----------



## 1freezer (30. März 2009)

Am Wochenende wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## blackbird91 (30. März 2009)

Cool ja dann könn ma ja am Wochenende fahren.
Ein Kumpel von mir is bestimmt auch noch dabei


----------



## TFR (30. März 2009)

Namd zusammen,

Wann am Wochenende? 
Samstag oder Sonntag? 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## blackbird91 (30. März 2009)

Ich hätte an beiden Tagen Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TFR (30. März 2009)

Dann schlag ich mal den Sonntag vor.
Was meint ihr? 

Wo wäre der Treffpunkt und um welche Zeit? 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## luckshotbot (31. März 2009)

Ich hab da leider schlechte Nachrichten.
Der Dillinger Weg ist für Radfahrer gesperrt. Gab da vor einiger Zeit Probleme, seitdem ist der Weg gesperrt. Irgendjemand in Ronsberg hat was gebaut(vermutlich northshores) ohne das mit dem Förster abzusprechen.
Ein weiteres Problem sind die Schlammlöcher im ersten Teil des Trails.Wenn der Weg nass ist und man durchfährt werden die immer größer und die Wanderer können nicht mehr durchlaufen. Möglich wäre da kleine Northshores über die Löcher zu bauen, die auch Wanderer benutzen könnten. In naher Zukunft wird ein Naturerlebnispfad über den Dillinger Weg laufen, gegen die Schlammlöcher muss also sowieso was getan werden. Die Gemeinde hat prinzipiell nichts gegen kleine Northshores, sofern sich das Haftungstechnisch irgendiwe machen lässt.
Heute abend um 20.00 Uhr im Schwanen hält der Förster einen Vortrag,ich werde wohl hingehen, danach könnte man mit ihm das Thema Dillinger Weg ansprechen, ihn drauf aufmerksam machen wie wichtig den Bikern der Weg ist und das nicht nur Obergünzburger und Ronsberger die Bösewichte sind, sondern der Trail weit über die Grenzen des Günztals hin bekannt ist. Mit dem Förster lässt sich eigentlich gut reden. Wäre gut, wenn noch andere Biker mitkommen würden. Zu verlieren gibts nichts, verboten ists eh schon.


----------



## luckshotbot (31. März 2009)

Werde wohl doch in seine Sprechstunde gehen, ihn nach dem Vortrag zu überfallen könnte unpassend sein.


----------



## blackbird91 (1. April 2009)

Der Dillinger weg war auch schon letztes Jahr für uns MTBler gesperrt. Bin trotzdem gefahren und was sollen sie machen ?? abreisen können sie den weg nicht und dass mit den northshores waren die ronsberger deswege wurde auch der Bikepark gebaut. ICh werde weiterhin fahren...


----------



## luckshotbot (1. April 2009)

Mir gings nicht drum jemand das fahren zu vermiesen, eher darum den Weg zu legalisieren, wenn das fehlschlägt gehts so weiter wie bisher. Der Weg kann weder abgerissen, noch die Biker am fahren gehindert werden.


----------



## TFR (1. April 2009)

Namd,

Wann wollen wir nun Fahren? 

Grüßle
Dome


----------



## luckshotbot (1. April 2009)

Ich bin am Wochenende leider nicht da, würde von der Schneelage aber eher zu Sonntag, als zu Samstag raten. Wenn ihr am Freitag fahrt wär ich sogar noch dabei.
Morgen werd ich ab ca Mittagmit ein paar Kumpels in Kempten am Mariaberg oder am Blender beim biken sein,.. wenn noch jemand mit will einfach ne PM schreiben.


----------



## blackbird91 (1. April 2009)

Wenn jeder am Samstag Zeit hätte am samstag ? Sonntag is bei mir schlecht am Samstag isn Rock Festival bei uns.... und dann bin ich am sonntag nicht mehr so fit ^^


----------



## luckshotbot (1. April 2009)

Rockfrühling wär auch am Freitag
Wenn ihr am Samstag fahrt wünsch ich euch mal viel Spaß


----------



## 19Mais93 (1. April 2009)

muss mich auch mal einmischen 


Zum dillinger weg northshore 
ich find´s gut (habs nicht gebaut) das war aber notwendig weil der weg immer mehr abrutschte und nicht mehr befahrbar war 

weiß auch noch n paar Kicker und drops um ronsberg die ich aber aus verständlichen Gründen hier nicht rummschreien will zeig se aber persöhnlich gern weiter 

wer mal am mittag in immenstadt intressiert 

ich würd erst nächste woche fahrn dann is es no n bissel abgetrocknet 

noch ne frage weiß jemand was da in obg in der kiesgrube steht würds mir mal gern anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckshotbot (1. April 2009)

Mittag.. wie fährst hin.. bin prinzipiell gerne dabei.


----------



## blackbird91 (1. April 2009)

ja aber freitag muss ich arbeiten dann noch rockfrühling... ^^
bin gestern schon mal bisschen dillinger weg gefahren da war noch an ein paar stellen schnee aber ich denk der is bis samstag oder sonntag(darf ich halt ne so viel trinken am rockfrühling) weg.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (1. April 2009)

der mittag dürfte aber noch gut zugeschneit sein. Wenn der Schnee weg ist bin ich dabei


----------



## 1freezer (2. April 2009)

Jo, am Mittag liegen laut Schneebericht noch bis zu 120cm Schnee, aber sobald es dort möglich ist zu fahren wäre ich dabei, am WE hätte ich SA und SO Zeit.


----------



## blackbird91 (2. April 2009)

Dass mit dem Dillinger weg und der Teufelsküche am WE wird noch nichts...
Bin den weg vorher mal abgefahren(eig geschoben) es liegt ungefähr noch die hälfte des weges Schnee so um die 20cm.
ICh denk bis nächstes WE is der dann endgültig weg


----------



## luckshotbot (2. April 2009)

Mariaberg ging super,hier in Obergünzburg liegt aber noch Schnee.. zumindest im Schatten


----------



## Ramboline (2. April 2009)

Ich würde am Sonntag nach Bad Wildbad fahren, die ham schon wieder offen. Wenn jemand Bock hat... ich hab noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## 19Mais93 (2. April 2009)

grundsätzlich ja wo würdesch du abfahrn


----------



## 19Mais93 (2. April 2009)

geht leider doch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramboline (3. April 2009)

So hab jetzt zwei Plätze frei, Freundin bleibt daheim...
fahre dann so um 7 ab waltenhofen/kempten

@19mais93: schade aber können ja dann auch hier wieder gehn wenn der schnee entlich weg ist!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (6. April 2009)

Hi

konnte heute endlich mal, im immernoch verschneiten Allgäu, biken gehen. War am Falkenstein bei Rettenberg. Der Berg ist dank seiner "Südlage" schon weitgehend schneefrei!

Da ich das derzeit Urlaub habe werde ich mich jetzt die nächste Tage dort austoben. Hatt jemand interesse mal mitzukommen? Die Trails dort haben eine Schwierigkeit von mMn s2-s3, jenachdem welche man fährt. 

Also, lasst uns mal riden gehen...

Gruß


----------



## blackbird91 (10. April 2009)

hatte heut mal meine cam dabei :


----------



## 1freezer (10. April 2009)

Schön, dass der Dillingerweg wieder schneefrei ist, war gestern besser zu fahren als vor 3 Wochen.


----------



## luckshotbot (10. April 2009)

Ich würde vielleicht morgen einen Versuch am Sonneckgrat starten.. wer wäre da dabei?
Bzw weiss jemand was über die Schneelage in Buchenberg oder am Grat?


----------



## blackbird91 (10. April 2009)

ICh bin im prinzip immer dabei ^^ 
Kollege von mir wohnt in buchenberg, schnee is da laut ihm keiner mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckshotbot (10. April 2009)

Bestens,.. dann können wer ja morgen schonmal zu 2. nach Buchenberg fahren. Ab Mittag kann ich ein Auto haben.. kommst dann halt vorbei


----------



## luckshotbot (12. April 2009)

Es liegt noch viel Schnee am Sonneckgrat. dauert sicher noch 2 Wochen bis das alles weggetaut ist


----------



## HolgerK (17. April 2009)

Hi,

fahre eventuell am Sonntag mit einem Freund aus Buchenberg mal wieder den Schwarzen Grat. Würden aber auch gerne mal was neues testen. Hat vielleicht jemand gute Strecken als GPS-Dateien.

Danke und Grüße
Holger


----------



## luckshotbot (21. April 2009)

Diesen Freitag werd ich am Sonneckgrat die Abfahrt ein paar mal fahren. Treffpunkt wäre 10:00 in Kleinweiler. Dann halt gemütlich hoch  und schnell wieder runter. Solange bis einem die Lust ausgeht


----------



## thefunk (14. Juni 2010)

Servus die Damen und Herren, 
besser spät als nie logg ich mich mal bei Euch ein, bin mit bikender Freundin aus Wildpoldsried gesegnet und gestern auch nach eurer Empfehlung den Dillinger Weg gefahren.
Haben die Waldarbeiter mittlerweile den größten Teil des Trails platt gemacht, oder bin ich erst viel zu spät drauf gefahren? Denn ein Großteil des Wegs geht über Forststrassen bis es in einer Kurve (ungefähr die Hälfte der Wegsstrecke bis Ronsberg) Forststr. nach oben und dann auf den Trail geht (Schilder werden ab da mit roter MArkierung angezeigt).
Hier müssten noch zwei Bäume raus, aber der Rest macht viel Spass.
Für den Rückweg gibts sicher endlos viele Möglichkeiten, da fehlte mir aber gestern die Zeit.
Gibts noch paar Tipps von Eurer Seite um den Rückweg über Teufelsküche nicht nur über Forststr. zu fahren? Bikeparklift hoch und übern Kamm?
Vielleicht geht ja an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mal was zam.
Denn dann wäre es ne saugute Feierabendrunde!
Einfach mal melden.
Sers, 
funk


----------



## luckshotbot (14. Juni 2010)

dann bist du wohl zu spät draufgefahren. Du musst wenn du von Obergünzburg kommst  etwa bei den Pferden macht der Günztalradweg eine rechtskurve und führt am waldrand entlang, da kannst du auch einfach geradeaus weiter fahren und kommst dann auf den dillinger weg. Ein ganzes Stück von dem Weg ist allerdings durch den Wirbelsturm letztes Jahr zerstört worden.


----------



## thefunk (14. Juni 2010)

Allright, dann hatten wir den richtigen Einstieg schon gefunden, sind aber erst später drauf, weil durch die Holzarbeiten recht viel umgegraben war, später gings aber top mit kleinen Brücken etc! 
Gibt also doch noch viel Potenzial auf der Strecke!
Vielen Dank


----------



## wildermarkus (10. Februar 2011)




----------



## hofschalk (15. Februar 2011)

muss schon wieder nerven, aber das klingt alles recht interessant hier. wohn seit september in haldenwang und bin bisher leider nur die ausgeschilderte "mtb-runde", die hinterm ort vorbeigeht gefahren. die beschränkt sich jedoch auf 90% asphalt und 10% forstautobahn. 
wäre nett, wenn mich mal jemand mitnimmt....


----------



## micka (6. März 2011)

hofschalk schrieb:


> muss schon wieder nerven, aber das klingt alles recht interessant hier. wohn seit september in haldenwang und bin bisher leider nur die ausgeschilderte "mtb-runde", die hinterm ort vorbeigeht gefahren. die beschränkt sich jedoch auf 90% asphalt und 10% forstautobahn.
> wäre nett, wenn mich mal jemand mitnimmt....




Sobald mein neues da ist (KW12) gehts los, also wenn noch Bock hast.
Bin allerdings auch nicht so fit wo paar nette abwärtstrails sind, aber am Schwarzen Grad hab ich was von gehört.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (18. April 2011)

Sehr interessanter Thread, vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer behilflich sein:

Frage an die Locals:

Sind die beiden Links empfehlenswert, noch fahrbar/durch Waldarbeiten hinüber oder eher nicht so der Reißer?
Eventuelle Vorschläge?

Bin mit paar Freunden über Ostern 2 Tage in Immenstadt (Zaumberg) und würde gern die ein oder andere vernünftige Tour drehen. Material ist zwischen AM und Enduro anzusiedeln und wird auch artgerecht bedient 

Folgende Touren hätt ich jetzt mal ins provisorische Pflichtprogramm aufgenommen:

http://soulbiker.com/guide/immenstadt-mittagberg-blaichach-trail.html
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...dstoeckle-bei-immenstadt/-703295072159514782/

Schon mal besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Sanchopancho (26. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Nochmal ein Nicht-Local der eure Hilfe benötigt.
Bin grad auf der Suche nach ner schönen Tour für ein WE ausflug ins Allgäu. Da wir eine ziemlich gemischte Truppe sein werden, was Fahrtechnik und Kondition anbelangt sollte die Tour zwischen 20-30 km sein und so um die 1000hm. Idealerweise bergab zu 100% Trails mit S1-S2 und mit wenigen S3 Stücken. 
(Mir ist schon klar das es nur selten 100% Bergab Trail Spaß gibt) 

Folgende Strecken hab ich mir mal rausgepickt.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8120.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39805.html

Könnt ihr die Trails empfehlen??? Ihr könnt mir natürlich auch gerne andere Touren empfehlen   
Auch gerne per PM

Danke schonmal


----------



## luckshotbot (29. April 2011)

Grünten ist top. Fahr die Strecke aber nicht mit einem Downhiller/freerider. Da brichst du dir dein kreuz beim zurückfahren auf der Straße.
Mit nem Tourentauglichen Bike aber ein Super Trail, fahrbar ist der auch ohne Probleme.
Die 2.tour kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Sanchopancho (1. Mai 2011)

Thx für die Info. Wir nehmen eh unsere Enduros mit. 
Wie schauts eigentlich mit Schnee aus??? Ab wieviel meter muss man mit Schnee rechnen??


----------



## luckshotbot (1. Mai 2011)

Schnee gibts am Grünten eigentlich keinen mehr


----------



## Sanchopancho (2. Mai 2011)

hört sich gut an, dann hoffe ich mal das es auch so bleibt.


----------



## Sanchopancho (9. Mai 2011)

Sodele , jetzt sind wir am WE im Allgäu gewesen. Leider hat´s mit den geplannten Touren nicht geklappt, weil meiner Freundin ihre Gabel einen Totalausfall hatte. Sind dann 2 Tage im Bikepark gewesen. War dann auch gut.
Wir versuchen es in 2 Wochen nochmal mit den Touren.


----------



## Florian (9. Mai 2011)

Beim Mittag in Immenstadt hör ich immer Seilbahn - kann man da auch sinnvoll hochradeln?


----------



## kamikater (9. Mai 2011)

Sicher kannst du da hochfahren. Erst den Steigbachtobel von Immenstadt aus und an der hölzernen Kapelle links. Alles geteert und teilweise recht steil (zumindest im unteren Abschnitt). Es bietet sich dann an, über's Bärenköpfle ins Gunzesreider Tal weiter zu fahren. Landschaftlich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (10. Mai 2011)

kamikater schrieb:


> Sicher kannst du da hochfahren. Erst den Steigbachtobel von Immenstadt aus und an der hölzernen Kapelle links. Alles geteert und teilweise recht steil (zumindest im unteren Abschnitt). Es bietet sich dann an, über's Bärenköpfle ins Gunzesreider Tal weiter zu fahren. Landschaftlich super



Exakt das sind wir vor 3 Wochen gefahren.
"Recht steil" is allerdings für die Auffahrt fast etwas untertrieben 
Bei der Abfahrt vom Bärenköpfle nach Gunzesried ist ein sehr geniales Wurzelstück dabei. Der Rest ist eher entspannt, aber trotzdem nett und wie gesagt landschaftlich echt top.

Da ich in absehbarer Zeit nochmal für nen Tag runtermöchte.
Kann mir jemand ne brauchbare Abfahrt vom Steineberg empfehlen? 
Danke!


----------



## Florian (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab vom Mittag bisher von guten Abfahrten nach Ettersberg und direkt zum Lift nach Immenstadt gehört. 
Gibt es auch eine technisch interessante Variante, die mich zurück ins Ehrenschwanger Tal bringt?

(Hintergrund ist, dass ich gern ne Tour von Thalkirchdorf über den Denneberg zur Talstation Hochgratbahn, dann das Tal hoch zum Mittag, den runter und durch das Ehrenschwang wieder auf den Klammen / Denneberg und richtung Thalkirchdorf wieder runter fahren will).


----------



## An der Alb (13. Mai 2011)

Florian schrieb:


> Ich hab vom Mittag bisher von guten Abfahrten nach Ettersberg und direkt zum Lift nach Immenstadt gehört.
> Gibt es auch eine technisch interessante Variante, die mich zurück ins Ehrenschwanger Tal bringt?
> 
> (Hintergrund ist, dass ich gern ne Tour von Thalkirchdorf über den Denneberg zur Talstation Hochgratbahn, dann das Tal hoch zum Mittag, den runter und durch das Ehrenschwang wieder auf den Klammen / Denneberg und richtung Thalkirchdorf wieder runter fahren will).



Wenn du das Ehrenschwanger Tal hochfährst, fährst du an der Alpe (dort geht der Weg als Schotterweg geradeaus weiter und der Asphaltweg biegt rechts ab) rechts. Dann kommst du irgendwann an eine Alpe (Alpe Mittelberg glaube ich). Dort fährst du runter, unten in die Wiese und dann links. Dann kommst du in einen "Trail", der nachher in einen Schotterweg übergeht und dann wieder bei der zuerst genannten Alpe rauskommt. Von dort aus geht´s halt wieder über Asphalt zurück zur Talstation Hochgratbahn. Allerdings lässt du den Mittag dann komplett aus und technisch so interessant ist´s auch nicht.

Andernfalls fährst du über die Wiese links hoch zum Naturfreundehaus und über die Bärenfalle (Start Alpseecoaster) rüber nach Thalkirchdorf. Oder du fährst runter nach Bühl, auf der anderen Seite vom Alpsee wieder hoch und fährst oben über den Alpseeblick bis Wiedemannsdorf und dort wieder runter.


----------



## timo20379 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin von Montag 30.07.-08.08.2012 in Rettenberg.
Kann mir der ein oder andere ein paar gute Tipps geben wo ich in der nähe ein paar schöne Trails finden kann? Vielleicht sogar GPX Dateien? Gerne auch per PM.

Danke und Gruß
Timo


----------



## domip2 (18. August 2012)

Servus,
wohne seit kurzem auch in Oberstdorf und bin jederzeit für ne chilligen Runde Mtb zu haben.. Mein Hauptfokus lag bisher auf Dirt und Street aber natürlich fahr ich hier auch mal ne Runde Freeride.

Wenn jemand Lust hat zu fahren oder ne billige Unterkunft in Oberstdorf sucht kann er sich gerne bei mir per PM oder Email melden..

Domip2[@]gmail.com  

Grüße


----------



## Lenn_DH (20. August 2012)

Tag Leute  
ich bin am Samstag den 25.08 im bikepark hindelang unterwegs und wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand Zeit und lust dazu hat. Ich bin alleine und würde mich über ein bisschen Gesellschaft freuen 
gruß Lenn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elchdeluxe (6. September 2012)

Ich bin spontan demnächst für einige Tage in Bolsterlang und suche ein paar schöne Trails, kann mir jemand was empfehlen? Hindelang steht auch auf dem Plan. Danke


----------

